# Transfert de film du Mac vers l'iPad



## chatisis (11 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai un film sur mon Mac que je voudrais transférer sur mon iPad 4.

Merci de me dire comment faire.

Bien cordialement.


----------



## Lauange (11 Avril 2013)

Précise le format du film pour être sur de te donner la bonne procédure.


----------



## chatisis (12 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,

N'importe quel film, je viens d'acheter un iPad, et je voudrais transférer des DVD.

Merci


----------



## pepeye66 (12 Avril 2013)

Tes films doivent être en ".m4v"
Pour ce faire tu pourras les convertir dans ce format avec (par exemple) ce logiciel là:
http://handbrake.softonic.fr/mac
il est plus facile pour toi que le résultat de la conversion soit envoyé sur le bureau de ton Mac.
Ensuite, tu ouvres itunes section films et tu glisses le film convertit du bureau sur la zone "iTunes > films"
Et voili !


----------



## ckyja (12 Avril 2013)

Le plus simple est d'installer sur le iPad une application pour lire tout type de vidéo, genre "Ace Player". Ensuite dans itunes glisser le film dans Ace Player (Mais il y en a d'autres)


----------



## pepeye66 (13 Avril 2013)

ckyja a dit:


> Le plus simple est d'installer sur le iPad une application pour lire tout type de vidéo, genre "Ace Player". Ensuite dans itunes glisser le film dans Ace Player (Mais il y en a d'autres)



Es tu sur de déjà pouvoir mettre tout type de vidéos dans iTunes ?


----------



## ckyja (14 Avril 2013)

iTunes sert juste à charger le film dans le logiciel de lecture video sur le iPad. Dans mon exemple iTunes sert à charger votre film dans AcePlayer. C'est lui qui lira votre film sur iPad, non pas iTunes. 
Vous pouvez également installer sur votre ordi le logiciel gratuit "DiskAid" qui vous servira à transférer tous types de fichiers de votre ordi vers iPad et inversement.


----------



## chatisis (15 Avril 2013)

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## pepeye66 (15 Avril 2013)

chatisis a dit:


> Merci beaucoup.




Quelle sobriété !


----------



## chatisis (15 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,

Je ne comprends pas cette remarque.


----------



## pepeye66 (15 Avril 2013)

chatisis a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je ne comprends pas cette remarque.



Eh bien, c'est simple:
Tu as eu plusieurs propositions différentes et donc il nous serait agréable (et peut être utile) de savoir laquelle te convient le mieux...Ce serait sympa non ?


----------



## chatisis (16 Avril 2013)

Je n'ai utilisé aucune pour le moment, c'est peut être Handbrake qui me semble le mieux pour moi.

Merci.


----------



## pepeye66 (16 Avril 2013)

Pas de quoi


----------



## Dante059 (17 Avril 2013)

Aussi sec que le saucisson !


----------



## ana05 (21 Mars 2015)

ckyja a dit:


> Le plus simple est d'installer sur le iPad une application pour lire tout type de vidéo, genre "Ace Player". Ensuite dans itunes glisser le film dans Ace Player (Mais il y en a d'autres)



Salut! Je t'ai vu sur le forum pour le transfert de film sur ipad et ta méthode semblait être la plus simple. Je voudrais transférer des films sur mon ipad mais je ne sais pas comment faire et j'ai pas vraiment compris le truc avec Ace Player??? Tu pourrais me réexpliquer stp, c'est assez urgent.
Merci!!


----------

